# Phyton 27 and Phrags?



## gore42 (Sep 27, 2006)

First of all, do any of you know a place to buy Phyton 27 for less than $100 per liter?

But more importantly, what have your experiences been with Phyton 27 and Phrags? I've generally heard good things about Phyton, but have never used it. I have some Phrags species that might benefit from it, but I'm wary of chemicals... I've already managed to burn Phrags with Physan 20. 

Thanks!

- Matthew


----------



## bwester (Sep 27, 2006)

Matt, 
I have been using it on ALL of my paphs and phrags (all my others too for that matter) and it seems to work great. Its even saved a few plants that got erwinea from an outbreak I had a while back. I sing its praises though.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 27, 2006)

I also sing the praises of Phyton 27. I've used it on my whole collection, minus gongoras, stanhopeas and embreeas. Thats familly, apparently is sensitive to copper based fungicides. So, I don't spray them.

I have also seen it 'cure' erwinia. In ecuador we were able to save some big phrag dalessandroi with weekly sprayings of 2 ml per liter of pyton. We also got the following besseaes to recover.












I bought my phyton for a couple of bucks in Ecuador.

Kyle


----------



## charlie c (Sep 27, 2006)

Matthew,

While expensive by the ounce, it does come in a 2oz package if you just want to give it a try.
There used to be a great place in Denver for GH supplies, that you probably know about, called American Clay Works. 
Also available from several sources on-line. 
I'm not a fan of indiscrimate chemical usage either. But it did work well for me last fall when we ran into a problem. I do tend to dose at the low end of the recommended scale, however.

charlie c


----------



## gore42 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys  I'm surprised at the recovery of that besseae, Kyle! If it could help that plant, then I think its worth a try. I'm interested to see what it can do for my Disas, too... they are always having fungus problems.

Charlie, I've never heard of American Clay Works, but I'll see if I can locate it (I don't get down to Denver as often as I'd like, so there are lots of great things down there I'm sure I don't know about). I think the lowest price I've seen for Phyton27 is $99.99 on Ebay. If anyone knows of a better deal, let me know 

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## bwester (Sep 27, 2006)

keep in mind that that 2 oz makes 10 gallons. And that goes a long way.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 27, 2006)

gore42 said:


> I'm surprised at the recovery of that besseae, Kyle! If it could help that plant, then I think its worth a try.



Thats two different plants. There were a few dozen plants that got infected pretty bad. Of course, those growths were lost, but within a week they were sending up new growths. I have no doubt that if they wern't sprayed, they would have completly died.

Kyle


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2006)

I bought mine from Robert's flower supply. Can't recall the price or how it compares per oz. to other prices, but it was definitely affordable.

I have come across allot of variability in the dosing literature of this material.

The orchid use listing on the phyton 27 website puts dose at about a tsp or so per ten gallons (applied about every 5 days). The instructions that came with the bottle were about 1/2 to 1 1/2 tsp per gallon (applied about once a week).

Jack Barron of Barron's Orchids uses 1/4 to 1/2 tsp/gal applied daily until you definitely see the spread stop and the brown sections desicate. Jack doesn't seem to do allot with phrags, but definitely is big in paphs.

So it seems like there is lots of latitude in dosing this stuff. There is a caution about using this in low pH environments listed in the directions, that I have heard verified from other growers. So sensitivity may be higher in phrags than most paphs since we often use unbuffered potting mixes and low tds waters for many phrags.


----------



## gore42 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the added info Rick. With my collection, 10 Gallons won't go very far if I'm spraying all of my plants as a preventative measure, although it would go quite a bit further at 1tsp per 10 gallons than 2 ounces per 10 gallons. 

Anyway, I suspect that I'll be growing orchids for a while, so I might as well get a larger container. Maybe I'll get a small container and then wait until the new version of the stuff comes out, if there is a problem with resistance to the old stuff. Anyone have any experience with Phyton 27 "NEW DIMENSION"?

- Matt


----------



## Jason Fischer (Sep 28, 2006)

*We've got it!*

Matthew,

You must not have checked our website! We sell 2 oz. bottles for $20, and that will last you a long time. We use phyton 27 on most things with bacteria or fungal rot. I do like to switch it up every once in a while with clearys 3336 formula.

Here's a link to the product page:

http://www.orchidweb.com/cat_dtl.asp?P_Recno=1305&f_pagenumber=1&tpn=1

Hope this helps!


----------



## gore42 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks, Jason! I didn't see your message in time, though... I just bought a 2 oz bottle at from Robert's Flower Supply ($17.50). I'll give it a try and see how it works for me. I'm going to take a look around for Clearys 3336 formula too, now.

- Matthew Gore


----------



## Jason Fischer (Sep 28, 2006)

What, someone has it cheaper than us?! Heh, it's ok, I'm glad you found some. it should do the trick.


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting some just to keep as a just in case measure. Can you store this stuff after you mix it?? is application just a foliar spray?

Thanks


----------



## bwester (Oct 4, 2006)

No, it says to use it within 48 hours.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2006)

I use Physon. I'll have to try to get some Phytan 27. Probably another chemical formulation that's illegal in NYC. E.


----------



## bwester (Oct 4, 2006)

Physon??? Is that like a cross between physan and phyton?? oke:


----------



## bwester (Oct 4, 2006)

"I got got that on gamecast" "Man, there's gamecube and dreamcast but no gamecast" "I told you man I got gamecast, this tha ghetto."
-Malibu's Most Wanted


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2006)

Dat's right!


----------

